# Antique BSA Racing Bicycle with Wood Rims...Any Help in Determining Value?



## bass4cash (Dec 6, 2014)

I am not very knowledgeable about bicycles, but I am trying to learn. I recently "picked" a very nice and unique bicycle that I think is something special. I would greatly appreciate any information the members may be able to provide me with. The bicycle is a very lightweight BSA Racing bicycle with wooden rims. It has BSA on the racing pedals and the sprocket. It has a number tag attached and a seat that says "Sylvia" France, I do not think this was original to the bike. The bike is a men's bike, yellow in color with red pin striping. It is in outstanding condition. Any ideas of age and value? I appreciate any input you may give.


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 6, 2014)

i would be interested in it email  thehugheseum@gmail.com  thanks-adam


----------



## SchwinnChester (Dec 7, 2014)

Very cool bike. I would be interested in the bike stand


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 7, 2014)

Not sure but, looks like a 1930's track bike, and rare?? hell yeah very rare, prob belongs in a museum. don't sell it to the vultures!

Here's a start link to BSA Bikes ( Birmingham small arms Ltd.  ) with links to more inside this page. they made the BSA motor cycles too. 

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1904-1908/1904-1907-bsa-fittings-bicycle/

another Grace's guide:  http://www.gracesguide.co.uk/BSA:_Bicycles


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 7, 2014)

BSA made a pretty big market for itself making track and racing parts back before WWII. The use of BSA British parts on such a bike was quite common. US manufacturers were focused more on cruiser/kids' bike parts, and competition grade bikes needed something a bit better, so they turned to BSA, Chater Lea, or other British makers. BSA was probably the biggest. Some French makers were in there too, though somewhat less common in the US. Looks like you have some very nice hand detailing in the paint of that bike too. Definitely one to keep as intact as you found it. The race entry number placard on the bike is icing on the cake too- pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Velo-dream (Dec 7, 2014)

*BSA racer*

nice bike 

if  for sale, please contact me at : fietsen_kriskras@hotmail.com

thanks for responding


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 8, 2014)

*And now it's on eBay …...*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Early-1900s...625?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f42aba069


----------



## bass4cash (Dec 8, 2014)

corbettclassics said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Early-1900s...625?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f42aba069




Yes, the bicycle is now posted on EBay. I have let a few people on this site that have expressed interest, know the terms I could accept on the bicycle, outside of EBay.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 9, 2014)

bass4cash said:


> Yes, the bicycle is now posted on EBay. I have let a few people on this site that have expressed interest, know the terms I could accept on the bicycle, outside of EBay.




from the construction of that frame, it's similar to a BSA 1930's, but, it's not. It also looks like the frame was electro wielded everywhere except the drop-outs, more typical of frames built 1940 into the 48's ish era  Nor can I find it in a BSA ad or example. It might be a BSA of the 40's though. regardless, it does indeed look like something more modern than 30's era.  I found notes that BSA's headbadge was painted on too. if they put this together as a race bike it would be there, hello duhh. 

 And having wood rims is likely to have been a personal preference of the rider. perhaps an overall custom race bike with preference in BSA equipment.

Cool factor of collectability me tinks 1- 10 hits a solid 8+.


----------



## bass4cash (Dec 9, 2014)

Jeff54 said:


> from the construction of that frame, it's similar to a BSA 1930's, but, it's not. It also looks like the frame was electro wielded everywhere except the drop-outs, more typical of frames built 1940 into the 48's ish era  Nor can I find it in a BSA ad or example. It might be a BSA of the 40's though. regardless, it does indeed look like something more modern than 30's era.  I found notes that BSA's headbadge was painted on too. if they put this together as a race bike it would be there, hello duhh.
> 
> And having wood rims is likely to have been a personal preference of the rider. perhaps an overall custom race bike with preference in BSA equipment.




One in every crowd. I guess being polite and expressing your opinion doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 9, 2014)

bass4cash said:


> One in every crowd. I guess being polite and expressing your opinion doesn't work for everyone.




nobody said it has too but, you being the one who asked, claiming complete ignorance  puts U into the solid A hole grade  for that response.. 

good luck wit dat pal.


----------



## bass4cash (Dec 9, 2014)

Jeff54 said:


> nobody said it has too but, you being the one who asked, claiming complete ignorance  puts U into the solid A hole grade  for that response..
> 
> good luck wit dat pal.




Your response was appreciated...all the way up to the "Hello, Duh?" What purpose does that serve. I expressed that I was not knowledgeable on bicycles...does that mean that you respond like that to someone looking for answers? Now I'm an A hole? I've been polite and respectful to all that have responded, and greatly appreciate the input,even from those who I do not necessarily agree with, but I do not think that was necessary.


----------

